# Warns%???????????



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

I have 378 post and my Warn is at 0% is this have something to do about all the sh*t you do on forum like when you do trouble? post your warn lvl!


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

0


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

You only get your percent up if you consistenly break the rules. Or spam the site up with nasty/good porn....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

50%


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hyphen said:


> 50%


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

100%... OH sh*t!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > 50%
> ...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I dont know how but I am still at 0%


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

0%


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

0%...I'm at the bottom of the Mod's food chain.









EDIT: Ah shucks! 25%







Thats what I get for opening my big


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

hyphen said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

0%

I got a PM warning once. But it's sorta like getting caught with a couple of baggies of weed as a kid. Slight tap on the wrist


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

0%


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

was at 50% but its down to 25%. i think its time to drop it down to 0% dont you xenon?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

0%


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm a very good boy.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

50% hehehehe


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

50%, becuase of a certain dutch mod we have on here, althought i guess i did it to myself


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

what do you have to do to be warned?
what happens when you hit 100%?


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

0%


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

0%


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

zero percent


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

I have been banned once, and reserected.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Chunker-2000 said:


> I have been banned once, and reserected.


Lemme guess, Chunkis?


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

yes, its me CHUNKIS IS BACK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

25% for making fun of P-45. sometimes it's too easy


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

ZERO!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

50%


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

0%


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

0%


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

ZERO


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

0%, I got a PM warning once from ThePack, it was the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen. He posted a pic of soem barracuda or something, and it had huge teeth, I was like "My guppy could take care of that!







" I was obviously being sarcastic because that thing had teeth the size of my fingers..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

he gave me one too a while back for proposing the US set up a concrete barrier along the us-mexico border with electrified wire and machine gun turrets on it, to keep out illegals and save tax money by not paying fatassed border patrol agents instead


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Zero Percent

Seems pretty hard to get warned here. Kinda surprised at some of your levels guys.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Stop bitching and complaining and follow the rules here and you wont get warned.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> 0%, I got a PM warning once from ThePack, it was the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen. He posted a pic of soem barracuda or something, and it had huge teeth, I was like "My guppy could take care of that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love how aaron tells story...lol..he sounds like the iraqi general ..there are no U.S troops in iraq..saddam is still free









and p45..lol....thats right just for that comment..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> he gave me one too a while back for proposing the US set up a concrete barrier along the us-mexico border with electrified wire and machine gun turrets on it, to keep out illegals and save tax money by not paying fatassed border patrol agents instead


 He removed it awhile...the only warnings you have now are from the man upstairs...X.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you were like "RAR P45 UR JUST TRYING TO KILL ALL TEH MAXICANS"


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

hyphen - mostly cause you talk sh*t and disrespect people :laugh: - jk


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> hyphen - mostly cause you talk sh*t and disrespect people :laugh: - jk


 go home.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oh yeah, and i'd like to think it's because i'm strongly opinionated and unafraid to speak my mind...unlike so many people and bandwagon jumpers.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

dude hyphen-, have i ever crossed you or disrespected you?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

several times in one post. but i'm over it.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

if you check that post now it states the obvious. but you never checked it since ur last one. im over it too so were cool then. -i dont disrespect people unless they disrespect me its the bushi code.







and hyphen- i have yet to insult or meaningly disrespect you. ok. that post i posted was a joke. hence the -


> - jk


 if i ever have or ever do, quote me and we will settle it.







no harm done and no feelings bent.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hyphen said:


> unlike so many people and bandwagon jumpers.


 That's a way to look at it...









In reality, consider yourself a guest here: breaking our house rules results in a warning (just like someone gets pissed off when you smoke in his home while he explicitly asked you not to).
If people choose to refuse to comply to the few rules we have (and that's _always_ the case: people choosing not to respect our rules), it's their own choice: the consequences are for them.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

0%


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

zero


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Zero Percent
> 
> Seems pretty hard to get warned here. Kinda surprised at some of your levels guys.


 OK, I don't agree. I think it is FAR too easy to get warnings. I think there are some power trips going on, no Names....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Zero Percent
> ...


 I think it's time for a new "Most hated mod" poll to find out who they are...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

<---25%


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


 Oh don't get me wrong, I have yet to recieve a warning, However I have read threads where some of th warning have been given out, And Sketchy, Thats all I can say. But Judazz I must say you are by far the most leniant mod.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > garybusey said:
> ...


 I think it's a problem all message boards encounter: a staff of more than one person equals different opinions within staff, and while some see their lines crossed faster than others, the reasons why mods act remain the same: it's in the best interest of the board they decided to devote their private time to.

I read things in the Lounge that really piss me off, but it's not my primary responsibility here (we have other people taking care of that place: Miss_Natt, ABB and Raf backing up SP), so I usually leave it to them to deal with it (not always).
Imo., our Lounge Team does an absolutely terrific job. It may seem some warn faster than others, especially those in charge of the Lounge, but keep in mind they have to cope with lots more sh*t 'n' drama than all other mods combined: the Lounge can be a terrible place to be responsible for.
And because so much more's going on here, it may seem the Lounge mods are stricter, powertripping or whatnot. That is not the case: they simply have to step up more frequently, which includes issueing warnings. Some decisions may indeed be somewhat unexpected/questionable to some, but every decision made is a judgement call (based on where we personally draw the line), and therefore disagreements about certain decisions are inevitable - but as long as they base their decisions what we they think is the right for the board and its community (and not on personal status/agenda etc.), they deserve to be supported for the full 100%


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

0 % so far...

I have a question - is it possible for a mod to get a warning ?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Personally I think the mods have been conservative w/ the warnings because there is alot of unesseccary flaming, including on my part.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

25 from 50%


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> 0 % so far...
> 
> I have a question - is it possible for a mod to get a warning ?


 People on staff-no...People on Team PFury-yes...but if these people deserve a warning, why would we have them on staff/team?



garybusey said:


> OK, I don't agree. I think it is FAR too easy to get warnings. I think there are some power trips going on, no Names....


Hence why Im the most hated mod


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hence why Im the most hated mod


 No no...

You are the most loved MOD!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> People on staff-no...People on Team PFury-yes...but if these people deserve a warning, why would we have them on staff/team?


 What's the difference between staff and Pfury ?

I was thinking that you can be a moderator but anyone can slip and say/do something inappropriate at times to deserve a warning - not that I am thinking of anyone in particular, it was just a hypothetical question


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > garybusey said:
> ...


 well consider yourself WARNED :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

zero , for right now , but the day aint over yet


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

thePACK said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > 0%, I got a PM warning once from ThePack, it was the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen. He posted a pic of soem barracuda or something, and it had huge teeth, I was like "My guppy could take care of that!
> ...


 What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > 0 % so far...
> ...


 cause we want the picture :laugh:


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

0% and never had a warning in 1 1/2 years and will probably never get one.
dixon


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > People on staff-no...People on Team PFury-yes...but if these people deserve a warning, why would we have them on staff/team?
> ...


 Theres staff:
Xenon
GrosseGurke
Serrapygo
thePACK
RhomZilla
hastatus
Judazzz
Me

Then there is Team Pfury: which are seletected individuals to run and maintain forum integrity. Such of those are Innes, Atlanta Braves Baby, Raptor, Genin, and all the others.

You can find the complete list if you go to the main forum page and click on "The Moderating Team Link" right above the active users list.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 No way


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

oh yeah i have 0 %.

at first i was confused to what it exactly was and if i did something wrong on my joining but only you can see it so it was cool from then on.

obey the rules respect people and every thing is gravy.

-phill


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> obey the rules respect people and every thing is gravy.
> 
> -phill


 Not that hard if you really think about it.


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

0%


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > unlike so many people and bandwagon jumpers.
> ...


 WUT, that is bull, i mean i dont want to be like ungreatful or anything its just that, xenon is always tellin us we are p-fury , it wouldnt be the great site it is without our sometimes "opinionated" members, so i think that inalegy sucks dink,

that is just my "opinion",

also who is the our in the , ( in our house part), like wut if don h and other highly noligable p, owners and inthusiasts left " your" house, wouldnt be as great of a hosue would it,


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > unlike so many people and bandwagon jumpers.
> ...


it's not about being a guest, yeah i've broken a rule or two, i got what i deserved. what i was referring to was how people tend to side with whichever group of people seems to have the majority vote. i.e. sheep. too many people are afraid to express their own opinion and/or think for themselves. they'll defend a point by reiterating what someone else has already posted. and then, when you bring up a question not pertaining to what was already posted but about the topic at hand, they dodge the question by doing it again. which is how you know that person is not expressing his/her own opinion. or if he/she is, they have no clue what they're talking about.

let the flaming commence.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

0%


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

0% never had a warning


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

micus said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


So you think that's bull? Good for you.
Did I ever say anything about being opinionated or speaking your mind? If so, show me, if not, quit putting words in my mouth please...
I was talking about basic house rules: my example of non-smoking isn't exactly the same as forbidding people to speak their minds, is it?

Just imagine for a split-second having to run a board with 5500+ members: without some basic rules it's impossible, even though you're right about the member base making this site what is it for a good deal.
We don't ask much, because basically it's no more than standard forum/internet etiquette. People can be very opinionated without going against common courtesy and netiquette: if they do, it's their own free decision to do that. Again: the consequences are for them.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

well said judaz. also, many people need to keep in mind that this site is a bit more leniant than many of the other forums that i've trolled. it's WAY more leniant than the one i moderate. believe it or not, i do play a role as a strict forum nazi :/


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Mine is 0% only. Does your Warn percentage goes up when you post a Nude pic?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ok, lets get some clarifications on "warnings" and clear out some misconceptions here.

The warning policy is in the Board rules located here:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...?act=boardrules

If anyone can show me one instance of someone being warned simply for sharing an opinion, Ill give you a million bucks. What some people need to realize is there is a fine line between sharing your opinion, and flaming/disrespecting another. People are never warned on the basis of personal opinion or bias, yet simply on the board rules.

Usually warnings are issued for excessive disrespectful flaming, posting nudity, and spamming. There is not much else that warrants a warning.

Furthermore, there are only a few people who can issue warnings. That being myself, Grosse Gurke, Judazzz, and ThePack. These are the only people that can warn anyone.

A warning is not necessarily a horrible thing. It is just our way of informing you, the member, that you have broken a rule, and we request that you dont do it again. Its simple.

It is also a method to ensure fairness when the decision comes to banish/suspend a member. We want to give people every opportunity to play by the rules before we make a decision. Except in cases of extreme board abuse, we have never banished someone before giving them multiple warnings.

This way, we (staff) cant go around arbitrarily banning people for random reasons. There is a method involved here. And this method is fair. Of couse there will be some differences among individual staff members for what warrents a warning.... but this is only human. And trust me, I ride everyone to attempt to see it my way (just ask a few of them







).

Now, as for the "bandwagon" comments. There are no bandwagons here. There are no cliques. Its just a fish site. In order to keep the surfing/learning experience enjoyable for the MAJORITY of members, it is necessary that we attempt to enforce the board rules. We dont want nudity posted when a kid in a library is trying to find info..... we dont want some member being harrassed simply because he posted something stupid.... That stuff takes away from the site.

I realize that it is you, the members, that make this site. Trust me I know this and I try VERY VERY hard to be fair and honest to everyone at all times. I have strived to make myself available to everyone when they want to be heard, either through PM, AIM, or cell phone. It is a rarity that I dont answer PMs or emails. This board is very large. We get nearly 1500 posts a day. All the staff, lenient or not, put a lot of time into making this an enjoyable experience for everyone. I personally feel we have managed to do this while still maintaining an environment where we can facilitate the learning about these awesome fish.

Mike


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Mike


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

there are bandwagons everywhere. saying that there aren't any here is obsurd.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hyphen said:


> there are bandwagons everywhere. saying that there aren't any here is obsurd.


Bandwagons in the traditional sense. Yes. Everyone will have their "friends" here. But bandwagons as it relates to issuing warnings? No. Bandwagons as it relates to preferential treatment? No.

Case in point. P45, I love the kid. He was just suspended for a week due to him getting his 3rd or 4th warning.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

my bandwagon comment had nothing to do with the staff or the warnings i had received. once again, my point is misunderstood


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hyphen said:


> my bandwagon comment had nothing to do with the staff or the warnings i had received. once again, my point is misunderstood


 My apology for misunderstanding your point. But I guess I was just making a point of my own too.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

1 have 75 but xenon gave me to for the same thing


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

air*force*one said:


> 1 have 75 but xenon gave me to for the same thing


that error has now been corrected.

Also, if anyone has a better idea on how to enforce the rules and promote fairness, please lemme know ok.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

0%


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

50%


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

0


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> it's not about being a guest, yeah i've broken a rule or two, i got what i deserved. what i was referring to was how people tend to side with whichever group of people seems to have the majority vote. i.e. sheep. too many people are afraid to express their own opinion and/or think for themselves. they'll defend a point by reiterating what someone else has already posted. and then, when you bring up a question not pertaining to what was already posted but about the topic at hand, they dodge the question by doing it again. which is how you know that person is not expressing his/her own opinion. or if he/she is, they have no clue what they're talking about.


hyphen- i just wanted to let you know on how i agree/disagree with your bandwagon opinion, and how i understand it in my view.

i have my own mind, i will hold my opinion NO MATTER WHAT OTHERS THINK, SAY, OR DO. i will never side or de-side my view on a topic WHETHER,
or not it is 'cool' or 'uncool' to be one or the other.-about 90% of my opinions/ideas are backed by facts the other 10% is not voiced because of a lack of research or care of the topic. my opinions/ideas are pretty much based on my morals i have been taught by my forefathers. i will not lower my standards to another, so my opinions clearly, will only be seuded by another way of thinking only if facts are present and all questions are answered completely.











> my bandwagon comment had nothing to do with the staff or the warnings i had received. once again, my point is misunderstood












i know and agree your bandwagon comment had no cooralation with staff warnigs you recieved.









as you already know, some people dont have a firm belief on their own opinions.
- but, as disrespect enters the coversation, people tend to feel offended and take sides with others who have a different veiw than the disrespector.
- this is why, respect in the begining must be present. in most cases (aside a few) respect given, is respect in return.

- i do not really like the 'bandwagon' action people take either... but would you say that i am jumping on the 'bandwagon' in siding with your opinion?









just a question that makes me think.








its crazy maing.

-no offense to anyone in this post.









peace,
-phill


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i can tell you hold your own beliefs because you're adamant in proving yourself right, or if not that, expressing what you feel. that's a respectable trait. not so many others share that trait though. i won't point any fingers, but it's very evident. if you examine some controversial threads here, i think you'll see what i'm talking about


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> i can tell you hold your own beliefs because you're adamant in proving yourself right, or if not that, expressing what you feel. that's a respectable trait. not so many others share that trait though. i won't point any fingers, but it's very evident. if you examine some controversial threads here, i think you'll see what i'm talking about


 You have absolutely no clue what you are talking about. I would say more but it may result in being banned. I said something in that communism thread or whatever it was and you said "refer to the Warns% thread about bandwagons" I was stating MY opinion. Think before you post....because you sound pretty dumb..I'm surprised you're not banned yet..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > i can tell you hold your own beliefs because you're adamant in proving yourself right, or if not that, expressing what you feel. that's a respectable trait. not so many others share that trait though. i won't point any fingers, but it's very evident. if you examine some controversial threads here, i think you'll see what i'm talking about
> ...


 haha, that's all i have to say to you little boy. haha. go read some text books or something.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey guys keep it civil.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

trying. aaron, go reply to my response post to your comment in the communism thread, then call me dumb bro.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Why can't we see other people's warnings?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> i can tell you hold your own beliefs because you're adamant in proving yourself right, or if not that, expressing what you feel. that's a respectable trait. not so many others share that trait though. i won't point any fingers, but it's very evident. if you examine some controversial threads here, i think you'll see what i'm talking about


thanx hyph- but what about my question? haha- just kidding dude











> You have absolutely no clue what you are talking about. I would say more but it may result in being banned. I said something in that communism thread or whatever it was and you said "refer to the Warns% thread about bandwagons" I was stating MY opinion. Think before you post....because you sound pretty dumb..I'm surprised you're not banned yet..


ahhh come on! would me siding against you to contradict what you are saying be to hyphens liking, or would siding with you to condradict what hyphen has said be to your liking...









i think to make it known to both of you, -this way im siding nobodys side but myselfs, - first off research must begin to give knowledgeable and pertinent information that back up your opinions. if this is not done an argument shouldnt take place _as it will erupt with feelings bent way out of proportion_. you must state the opposition and whats good and bad about it. then state your idea or opinion that is validated by facts. if you have not completed this in a response to a topic... you are posting paper-thin opinions that will be broken by somone who has done thier own research.









this is my opinion validated by (FACTS, and OBSERVATION)









like ive said before...-


> respect given, is respect in return.


-if that simple statement would be followed, (im not singleing anyone out) many disputes would not have taken place amongst ourselves.
just be considerate and know there will be people like this out there take your time and help them see past ignorance to realize facts. forget you own opinion and realize that they are always present.- *its called truth*.

take it easy.
peace,
-phill


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

damn bambino. you make my head hurt with your long posts. but i like em.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> Why can't we see other people's warnings?


 excellent question....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> watermonst3rs said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't we see other people's warnings?
> ...


Its personal information, so to say.

Just like the world doesnt label you everytime you were suspended from school...or thrown in jail.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

OK, thanks


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> damn bambino. you make my head hurt with your long posts. but i like em.


sorry xenon.

- better? lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> watermonst3rs said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't we see other people's warnings?
> ...


 Also, at that point it becomes a joke. Like "hahaahah, how many warnings do you have". There is no reason IMO for other people to get their jollies off other peoples warning levels.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

lol you said jollies!lol- jk


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > watermonst3rs said:
> ...


 Yeah but that way we know who the offenders are and to avoid arguing with them.. kinda like when you have to register as a sex offender


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

What ever happened to the warning thing?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

We instituted a banned forum instead.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I was wondering why this thread was brought back to life... warning system wasn't working anymore, so they got rid of it.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

wow july 1st 2004


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

delta said:


> wow july 1st 2004


 Yeah...


----------

